# Waze : télécharger la carte de France



## brbc (9 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour
J'ai réinstallé mon iphone, je n'arrive plus à précharger la carte de France sur Waze... je ne sais plus comment j'avais fait... n'ayant pas un débit illimité ça me permet d'être tranquille. Quelqu'un a une idée?

merci


----------

